# Australia.



## Jmugleston (Sep 19, 2009)

Had another collecting trip. This time to Australia. I won't post all the pics here, but here are a few of the spiders and insects that we found.


----------



## Roski (Sep 19, 2009)

These pictures remind me that: I miss Australia so much!! I was just a little kid when I lived there, so I took for granted all the wonderful inverts that were everywhere (well, not really, I loved bug spotting and capturing and observing), but I didn't know how to use a camera yet!! Now I live in the cold north... diversity plummeted with ascending latitude 

Nice _L. hasselti _ We had a huge unintentional communal going on in our garage shed. We left it well enough alone, the car stayed outside for the whole 5 yrs lol .

Where in AUS was this, if I may ask?


----------



## Jmugleston (Sep 20, 2009)

Roski said:


> These pictures remind me that: I miss Australia so much!! I was just a little kid when I lived there, so I took for granted all the wonderful inverts that were everywhere (well, not really, I loved bug spotting and capturing and observing), but I didn't know how to use a camera yet!! Now I live in the cold north... diversity plummeted with ascending latitude
> 
> Nice _L. hasselti _ We had a huge unintentional communal going on in our garage shed. We left it well enough alone, the car stayed outside for the whole 5 yrs lol .
> 
> Where in AUS was this, if I may ask?


We spent most of our time int he SW portion of Western Australia. We also spent two weeks in Sydney and Canberra visiting the universities and museums.


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 20, 2009)

Very cool trip. I still have plans to visit a few spots my dad told me about as a kid. I love it here but still kinda wish dad had taken that job offer out there years ago. Would have been a neat experience anyway.


----------



## atrox (Sep 20, 2009)

The weevil looking creature is very interesting.  Do you have other pics of it?


----------



## Jmugleston (Sep 20, 2009)

atrox said:


> The weevil looking creature is very interesting.  Do you have other pics of it?


I have a number of pics of that one. I'll try to post more soon.


----------



## MrRogers (Sep 26, 2009)

Well it's my last day here and I'm flying out of Sydney in 7 hours... a lot of those spiders could be found in the backyard of the boarding house I stayed in. I never did get to see a Redback though, not a full adult female anyway.

Beautiful pics!


----------

